# Thermopex price



## dswitham (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is right place to post this or not. If you live within driving distance of Conway, NH there is a CB dealer that is having a sale on thermopex. The 1" is $11/foot and the 1 1/4" is $14/foot. They will cut it in 5/foot intervals. I hadn't heard of them until we started pricing the thermopex and I started calling dealers in our area to find a price for it. I don't know how long the sale is on for, only that it is a summer sale. They have both in stock. We only have about 33' to go underground so going the pex and foam in a ditch type of install didn't seem like it would be worth it for us. Also the 1 1/4" is I.D. This was great for us as we were planning on doing two runs of 1" to get enough flow out to our greenhouse, so with the 1 1/4" we only had to do one run.


----------



## Tennman (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sure you've read my post in the underground sticky. When I did the math on that post I didn't multiply the Pex by two for the supply and return. So ignoring dirtwork which everyone needs to do regardless of piping it cost me about $11/ft for TWO lines (or $5.50/line). If I was only going 33 ft and could buy pretty close the exact length, I'd do the Thermopex also since any foam contractor will have a minimum just to come out. I would go with the larger line to reduce flow rate and accomodate future potential needs even if the demand says 1" would work. I don't ever want to see those lines again! Best wishes.


----------



## rowerwet (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a deal, three years ago when I put in my M-175 I paid 12.50/ft for 1" thermopex, 85' of it! it is the best stuff! my yard stays frozen over the whole run all winter and I am not able to find a difference in temp between the back of the boiler and the HX in my house.


----------

